# New To Me: 2004 21rs



## magnum1070 (Jul 15, 2008)

I did it! I just bought my first trailer! It's a 2004 21rs got from Wagers Trailer Sales in Salem Oregon. Happy happy! Newbie is an understatement for my experience at trailer towing, but wow this forum has been so helpful to me. I've been searching around here for days finding all kinds of answers to all my questions.

this site rocks!

I'm trying to determine now if I really need tow mirrors. I have an 03 expedition and I can see all the way down both sides easily, but nothing behind me. I know I won't see a tailgator, but I thought I'd see cars further back. Will tow mirrors help that?

I'm looking at the tow-n-see mirrors since nothing else seems to fit my mirrors, but If they don't provide any more than I already see, should I even bother?

Happy Camping!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on the new to you 21rs. As far as the mirrors, do what feels right. Personally I like having the convex mirrors to increase my side view. Have Fun.

Brad


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

This site was my guiding force also. You will get some good ideas for modifications as well as troubleshooting. Congratulations on your new addition.








Brian


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

magnum1070 said:


> I'm trying to determine now if I really need tow mirrors. I have an 03 expedition and I can see all the way down both sides easily, but nothing behind me. I know I won't see a tailgator, but I thought I'd see cars further back. Will tow mirrors help that?


Welcome to Outbackers!

We started out with slip-on mirrors (Cipa) but I just wasn't liking how far back I could see, plus we had a big blind spot. I measured out the legal rear sight-line distance, put a child there are discovered we couldn't see nearly that far back.

So, we went for McKesh mirrors with concave mirrors to help with the blind spots.

With your shorter trailer you may have good luck with the slip-ons. Still, I recommend some kind of convex mirror and checking if the distance you can see is legal.

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Camping in your 21rs!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to the group! You are going to LOVE the 21RS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!

Tow mirrors really help me see beyond the rear of the trailer. I have McKesh when I use the DW's Burb, CIPA mirrors on my Silverado.

Mark


----------



## magnum1070 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice. I actually did end up getting the CIPA strap on mirrors. I had bought some that just didn't fit over the mirror with that blasted turn signal in the way. This model has more adjustments then the others (and the cost to go along with it)







But after reading through everything you've said, I know it's well worth it. And since I will most likely be a solo backer I want to see everything possible.

I'm heading to the coast on Wednesday for a few nights. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Marsha!









Congratulations on the 21rs. That should be a great fit for your family.

Enjoy.


----------

